# Issues with cracking and peeling



## Mhermsen21 (Jun 6, 2012)

I've recently had issues with some transfers cracking after customers have washed/dried the shirts. I also have had another transfers that are wash/dried and then peel completely off when the shirt is stretched slightly. These have been from a few different companies transfers. Does anyone have any suggestions for what might be causing this? Thanks!


----------



## wrkalot (Mar 2, 2011)

It depends on the transfer type, garment type, temp, pressure and time. Give these details and we should be able to give you things to adjust etc.


----------



## Mhermsen21 (Jun 6, 2012)

wrkalot said:


> It depends on the transfer type, garment type, temp, pressure and time. Give these details and we should be able to give you things to adjust etc.


It depends on the transfer to what settings I was using. For F&M Expressions I was at 325 degrees for 20 second press and 5 second pre-press (with teflon sheet). It was recommended at 7 seconds press, but the transfers didn't completely adhere to the shirt. The Semo Imprints transfers were 340 degrees at 10 seconds with 5 second pre-press. I used a pillow for these transfers with no teflon sheet.

Thanks.


----------



## jamerican352005 (Nov 1, 2008)

Mhermsen21 said:


> It depends on the transfer to what settings I was using. For F&M Expressions I was at 325 degrees for 20 second press and 5 second pre-press (with teflon sheet). It was recommended at 7 seconds press, but the transfers didn't completely adhere to the shirt. The Semo Imprints transfers were 340 degrees at 10 seconds with 5 second pre-press. I used a pillow for these transfers with no teflon sheet.
> 
> Thanks.


Whoa that is way too low for SEMO Imprints transfers. We start off at 375 degrees. Have you tried raising the temp and then testing the quality of your print? Never hesitate to email me directly.


----------



## Mhermsen21 (Jun 6, 2012)

jamerican352005 said:


> Whoa that is way too low for SEMO Imprints transfers. We start off at 375 degrees. Have you tried raising the temp and then testing the quality of your print? Never hesitate to email me directly.


I have no other transfers for testing. I emailed over the weekend but I have not yet received a response. I would like to try retesting the transfers. I had pressed the transfers per the instructions (I may have misspoke about the 340 degrees, although I thought that is what was listed on the instructions). I tested about 5 different companies transfers this weekend so I could have easily confused those times while writing this post. I would be interested to try pressing these samples again to see if we can get the issue resolved. Thank you!


----------



## Stefano (Aug 5, 2013)

Mhermsen21 said:


> I have no other transfers for testing. I emailed over the weekend but I have not yet received a response. I would like to try retesting the transfers. I had pressed the transfers per the instructions (I may have misspoke about the 340 degrees, although I thought that is what was listed on the instructions). I tested about 5 different companies transfers this weekend so I could have easily confused those times while writing this post. I would be interested to try pressing these samples again to see if we can get the issue resolved. Thank you!


Once you start testing, you MUST accurately record all the variables (time, temp, pressure, peel delay) for each transfer. Otherwise you end up going around in circles and won't know whether to increase or decrease times, temps, etc. Also, you need to be using a decent press with accurate and even temperatures across the platen. And your transfers need to be fresh.

When I get a new transfer, I'll cut it into 3 or 4 pieces, trying to distribute text and images equally. Then I set the pressure to medium and the time and temp to those suggested by the manufacturer. If I'm pressing on a scrap light colored shirt, I mark the time and temp with a sharpie. Then I start changing time or temp in one direction, then the other, marking the shirts as I go. Later you can look at each test print using a magnifier if necessary to look for peeling or cracking. Also mark the release paper with time and temp so you can relate those factors to how much ink was left on the paper. 

Once you have a good combination of variables, it's not over. Wear, wash, and dry the shirts several times and then re-evaluate. It sounds like a pain but it's better you find out than have your customers complaining.


----------



## Mhermsen21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Stefano said:


> Once you start testing, you MUST accurately record all the variables (time, temp, pressure, peel delay) for each transfer. Otherwise you end up going around in circles and won't know whether to increase or decrease times, temps, etc. Also, you need to be using a decent press with accurate and even temperatures across the platen. And your transfers need to be fresh.
> 
> When I get a new transfer, I'll cut it into 3 or 4 pieces, trying to distribute text and images equally. Then I set the pressure to medium and the time and temp to those suggested by the manufacturer. If I'm pressing on a scrap light colored shirt, I mark the time and temp with a sharpie. Then I start changing time or temp in one direction, then the other, marking the shirts as I go. Later you can look at each test print using a magnifier if necessary to look for peeling or cracking. Also mark the release paper with time and temp so you can relate those factors to how much ink was left on the paper.
> 
> Once you have a good combination of variables, it's not over. Wear, wash, and dry the shirts several times and then re-evaluate. It sounds like a pain but it's better you find out than have your customers complaining.


I completely agree with you. I will definitely take notes of these suggestions. I have already run into a few instances where the customers have complained of the cracking tshirts, after they have been washed/dried. I would really like to find a transfer that I can trust and make sure we are producing the best quality for the customer.


----------



## Stefano (Aug 5, 2013)

Mhermsen21 said:


> I completely agree with you. I will definitely take notes of these suggestions. I have already run into a few instances where the customers have complained of the cracking tshirts, after they have been washed/dried. I would really like to find a transfer that I can trust and make sure we are producing the best quality for the customer.


Matt,
I'm still looking for the "press perfect" stock transfer and haven't found it. First Edition comes very close but they cater to a niche market (sports). Even transfers from the same manufacturer don't press the same. Some were cured incorrectly. Others have too much ink. Still others have been sitting on the shelves for years and are dried up. I think the best solution is to create your own designs and have transfers created at a reputable printers. Then at least they will be newly manufactured, and once you get the correct time/temp combo, the 100th one will print as predictably as the first.
- Steve


----------



## Mhermsen21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Stefano said:


> Matt,
> I'm still looking for the "press perfect" stock transfer and haven't found it. First Edition comes very close but they cater to a niche market (sports). Even transfers from the same manufacturer don't press the same. Some were cured incorrectly. Others have too much ink. Still others have been sitting on the shelves for years and are dried up. I think the best solution is to create your own designs and have transfers created at a reputable printers. Then at least they will be newly manufactured, and once you get the correct time/temp combo, the 100th one will print as predictably as the first.
> - Steve


The majority of my transfers are the custom transfers that I have designed. I'm just searching to find a new printer. We used F&M in the past but we have only had issues with all garments cracking after 1 washing. I'm currently looking into Semo and First Edition to see if we can produce quality apparel that withstand washing, from their transfers. I did test out First Edition sample transfers and they seemed to shrink a ton, and ruined the shirt after drying. They are going to send me other transfers to test out, so I'm looking forward to testing them. I have a screen printer that I purchased a few months back that I need to setup. Although, from what I hear there is quite a learning curve on setting up and perfecting that.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I have pressed 1,000s of F&M transfers with few issues.....As with any transfer there is a "sweet spot" as far as time & temperature......If you over do it, you will "cook" the plastisol (over cure it) and it will fail prematurely.....


----------



## Mhermsen21 (Jun 6, 2012)

royster13 said:


> I have pressed 1,000s of F&M transfers with few issues.....As with any transfer there is a "sweet spot" as far as time & temperature......If you over do it, you will "cook" the plastisol (over cure it) and it will fail prematurely.....


It seems to me there is a fine "sweet spot" for the transfers I received. The recommended settings didn't stick (325 degrees for 7 seconds), only about half the transfer stuck. So I upped the time to 20 seconds and that seemed to work great for pressing. Everything stuck fine. However, all the shirts cracked. What settings are you using for your F&M transfers?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Which transfers?....I use only Athletic Formula (15 and 20 cents ones)....Exactly as instructed....325...7 seconds.....firm pressure.....

Check your temperature with a probe like this: RPK-PYRMTR : Digital Pyrometer & Surface Probe Kit : Geo Knight & Co Inc

Make sure to do an "ample" pre-press.....If you are in a high humidity area a short pre-press might do you in....


----------



## Mhermsen21 (Jun 6, 2012)

royster13 said:


> Which transfers?....I use only Athletic Formula (15 and 20 cents ones)....Exactly as instructed....325...7 seconds.....firm pressure.....
> 
> Check your temperature with a probe like this: RPK-PYRMTR : Digital Pyrometer & Surface Probe Kit : Geo Knight & Co Inc
> 
> Make sure to do an "ample" pre-press.....If you are in a high humidity area a short pre-press might do you in....


It was the 15 cent transfers that I had issues with. I was pre-pressing for 5 seconds, pressing for 20 (after 7 seconds wouldn't take). Tried with light pressure, firm pressure, with a pillow (without a pillow), with a teflon sheet (and without).


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Maybe a bad batch...

No pillow or Teflon sheet for me ever......If you do use a Teflon sheet, you need to bump your heat a bit as the Teflon will reduce how much gets through....


----------



## Mhermsen21 (Jun 6, 2012)

royster13 said:


> Maybe a bad batch...
> 
> No pillow or Teflon sheet for me ever......If you do use a Teflon sheet, you need to bump your heat a bit as the Teflon will reduce how much gets through....


Do you ever have issues with polyester shirts burning without a teflon sheet? We have encountered that a lot in the past. Seems to be a lose/lose. Too much heat the shirt burns, not enough heat the transfer doesn't stick.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Mhermsen21 said:


> Do you ever have issues with polyester shirts burning without a teflon sheet? We have encountered that a lot in the past. Seems to be a lose/lose. Too much heat the shirt burns, not enough heat the transfer doesn't stick.


Sorry, I can not remember the last time I pressed a polyester shirt or even a 50/50......I sell nothing but heavy cotton....


----------



## Mhermsen21 (Jun 6, 2012)

royster13 said:


> Sorry, I can not remember the last time I pressed a polyester shirt or even a 50/50......I sell nothing but heavy cotton....


I wish that was the case for me. Seems like all I do is dry-fit polyester shirts. Everyone is requesting them.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Mhermsen21 said:


> For F&M Expressions I was at 325 degrees for 20 second press and 5 second pre-press (with teflon sheet). It was recommended at 7 seconds press, but the transfers didn't completely adhere to the shirt. The Semo Imprints transfers were 340 degrees at 10 seconds with 5 second pre-press. I used a pillow for these transfers with no teflon sheet.
> 
> Thanks.


Definitely read this:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t176601.html

If you have to jump from 7 to 20 seconds for F&M either the transfers are bad or your press isn't reaching the correct temperature. I never received bad transfers from F&M but it could happen to any company.

On Semo I start 10 seconds @ 375, except white ink I use 365.


----------



## Mhermsen21 (Jun 6, 2012)

wormil said:


> Definitely read this:
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t176601.html
> 
> If you have to jump from 7 to 20 seconds for F&M either the transfers are bad or your press isn't reaching the correct temperature. I never received bad transfers from F&M but it could happen to any company.
> ...


Great article, I purchase a digital thermometer the other day so I will make sure the heat press is heating to the correct temps and then take the advice given from the article. Thank you.


----------

